# troznesc frunzele sau trosnesc frunzele?



## makktub

Ar fi multi factori de revazut ca de pilda frunzele daca sunt umede nu reproduc sunetul puternic, doar daca sunt uscate etc. etc. Eu cred ca varianta corecta e frunzele trosnesc cu "s". Voi ce spuneti?


----------



## farscape

Aşa zice şi la dicţionar (dexonline.ro):

trosni:         verb tranzitiv                            

infinitiv (a trosni)
eu trosnesc
tu trosneşti
el/ea trosneşte
şamd...

Da' cum se pronunţă, asta e altă chestie, eu aud numai a tro*z*ni...

Later,
.


----------



## makktub

Multumesc, vazusem texte cu "troznesc" si de asta aveam dubii.


----------



## irinet

Există și cuvintele 'căzni', 'razna', 'răznepot' și poate, de aceea, unii confundă sau se încurcă în folosirea sunetului 's' în fața lui 'n'. Eu spun doar cu 's' și m-ar deranja la auz 'trozni'.


----------



## scalexys

Cu siguranta varianta corecta este trosnesc frunzele. Mai mult ca sigur corect este trosnesc.


----------



## farscape

scalexys said:


> Cu siguranta varianta corecta este trosnesc frunzele. Mai mult ca sigur corect este trosnesc.



Iar cel mai foarte sigur, de obicei, e ce scrie la dicționar, cum zice mai sus...

f.


----------

